#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > آموزشی: درباره مراحل ابتدایی طراحی سایت چه میدانید

## atlasweb

اگر درباره مراحل اولیه طراحی یک سایت اطلاعات کافی ندارید حتما این مقاله را مطالعه کنید، در این مقاله مراحل مختلف طراحی سایت به طور کامل توضیح داده شده است.
طراحی صفحات وب در اصل یک هنر است که در عین حال جنبه های فنی فراوانی نیز دارد. هدف هر طراح وب سایت موفق برقراری ارتباط مناسب با مخاطبین سایت و انتقال پیام سایت و پاسخگویی مناسب و شفاف به کاربران سایت و جلب رضایت آنها است.جنبه های فنی طراحی وب سایت در واقع شیوه های پیاده سازی عناصر مختلف یک وب سایت است تا وب سایت با سرعت مناسب بر روی مرورگر مخاطبین نمایش یابد و در عین حال کارآمد و با امنیت مناسب همراه باشد. در واقع یکی از عناصر مهم در طراحی یک وب سایت روان شناسی طراحی صفحات وب است. برای طراحی یک وب سایت موفق مانند هر کار دیگری باید مراحلی را به ترتیب و با دقت و دانش کافی طی کرد تا نهایتا طراحی یک سایت موفق را محقق شود.
مرحله اول طراحی سایت : نیازسنجی
در اولین مرحله از طراحی یک وب سایت باید مشخص کنید که هدف از طراحی وب سایت مورد نظر چیست. در این مرحله بایستی با مالک وب سایت و یا افراد مطلع درباره زمینه فعالیت وب سایت صحبت و تبادل اطلاعات نمایید. پاسخ هایی که باید در این مرحله به آنها پاسخ داده شود عبارتند از:
· وب سایت مورد نظر شما جزو کدام دسته از وب سایت های اینترنتی قرار میگیرد؟ آیا وب سایت مورد نظر بیشتر جنبه اطلاع رسانی دارد یا جنبه های دیگری مانند فروش کالا و خدمات و یا سرگرمی و به اشتراک گذاری نظرات کاربران و ... مورد نظر برای طراحی وب سایت است؟

· مخاطبین وب سایت شما چه افرادی هستند؟ آیا مراجعه کنندگان به وب سایت مورد نظر افراد عام جامعه هستند و یا قشر خاصی از جامعه مورد توجه هستند؟ به عنوان مثال دانشجویان، پزشکان ، تجار و یا ...
· برآورد اولیه از تعداد مخاطبین سایت و همچنین حجم اطلاعات موجود در سایت. آیا وب سایت مورد نظر برای طراحی جزو سایت های اینترنتی شخصی و کوچک با تعداد بازدیدکنندگان نسبتا محدود طبقه بندی میشود و یا مورد استفاده افراد زیادی قرار خواهد گرفت؟ برای مثال وب سایت یک شرکت تجاری که به تازگی کار خود را آغاز کرده است در بدو راه اندازی بازدیدکننده چندانی نخواهد داشت اما وب سایتی که برای یک مدرسه یا مجموعه آموزشی جهت درج نمرات دانش آموزان راه اندازی میشود قطعا با مراجعین بیشتری در بدو راه اندازی وب سایت مجموعه آموزشی یا مدرسه روبرو خواهد بود.

مرحله دوم طراحی وب سایت : تهیه طرح اولیه سایت و ظاهر آن!
پس از کسب اطلاعات اولیه درباره طراحی سایت حالا میتوانید با توجه به اطلاعات دریافتی در مرحله اول وارد مرحله بعدی طراحی سایت شوید.
· بخش های مختلف سایت را مشخص کنید. حالا باید بخش های اصلی و فرعی سایت را مشخص نمایید. به عنوان مثال یک سایت فروش لپ تاپ را در نظر بگیرید. قسمت اصلی این وب سایت در واقع ارائه اطلاعات درباره لپ تاپ های موجود جهت ارائه و یا فروشگاه آنلاین است و میتوان برای جلب بیشتر مخاطبین یک بخش فرعی برای دانلود درایورها و نرم افزارهای جانبی در نظر گرفت.
· ساختار اصلی سایت خود را مشخص کنید. شما باید به عنوان طراح سایت ارتباط منطقی و راحتی را میان صفحات و بخش های مختلف سایت ایجاد کنید تا مخاطبین در سایت دچار سردرگمی نشوند.

مرحله سوم از مراحل طراحی سایت طراحی وب سایت است: انتخاب دامنه و میزبانی وب !
شاید انتخاب نام دامنه مهمترین بخش طراحی یک وب سایت باشد. دامنه ای کوتاه ، مرتبط با موضوع سایت ، بدون کاراکتر اضافی و یا کلمه ای که برای مخاطبین آشنا و مشخص باشد میتواند بصورت پیش فرض موفقیت شما را دوچندان کند! بعد از انتخاب نام دامنه ، انتخب پسوند آن است که باید هماهنگ با نوع کار و شرکت و یا... شما باشد. البته خرید یک دامنه ir. هم خالی از لطف نیست و حداقل در ایران شناس بوده و به سایت شما اعتبار میبخشد.
شما میتوانید دامنه های مورد نظر خود را در بخش جستجوی دامنه پورتال مشتریان سامانه گستر آکو بررسی نموده و در صورت تمایل بصورت آنلاین خریداری نمایید.
* قابل توجه است که سامانه گستر آکو تمام دامنه های سفارش داده شده را به نام خود مشتری ثبت نموده و هیچ محدودیتی در انتقال ، تمدید و... نخواهد بود.
میزبانی وب هم منظور فضایی است که قرار است سایت شما در آنجا راه اندازی شود. تمام سرور های سامانه گستر از سیستم عامل لینوکس استفاده نموده که همین امر باعث افزایش بازدهی ، سرعت و آپتایم و در نهایت امنیت آنها نیز میشود. محل دیتاسنترهای سرورهای سامانه گستر آکو در ایران - افرانت- و در امریکا - جکسونویل میباشد. برای سایت های دولتی و رسمی سرورهای ایران پیشنهاد شده و برای سایت های چند زبانه و یا با ترافیک بالا ، سرورهای خارج کشور پیشنهاد میشوند.
فضای هاست و پهنای باند انتخابی شما بستگی به حجم اطلاعات و تعداد بازدید وب سایت شما داشته و شما میتوانید با توجه به موارد مذکور پکیج مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید.
* قابل توجه است که شما در هر زمانی میتوانید بصورت آنلاین پکیج خود را به نسخه های بالاتر ارتقا دهید.
شما میتوانید لیست پکیج های میزبانی وب را از این بخش ببینید.

مرحله چهارم طراحی وب سایت : تهیه مطالب و محتوا سایت
حالا شما به مرحله پیاده سازی و طراحی نهایی وب سایت نزدیک شده اید و باید محتوا مورد نظر برای درج در بخش ها و صفحات گوناگون وب سایت را آماده کنید. محتوا یک وب سایت میتواند شامل موارد زیر باشد:
· متن سایت : که میتواند شامل نوشته ها و یا اسناد متنی قابل دانلود باشد
· فایل های مالتی مدیا : مجموعه ای از تصاویر و یا فایل های صوتی و تصویری را شامل میشود که مرتبط با مطالب و یا محصولات و خدمات سایت انتخاب و عرضه میشوند.
· فایل های اجرایی : شامل درایورها و یا افزونه های و نرم افزارهای گوناگون مرتبط با زمینه فعالیت سایت

مرحله پنجم طراحی وب سایت : پیاده سازی وب سایت
حالا با استفاده از تمامی اطلاعات و موارد جمع آوری شده در مراحل اول و دوم نوبت به ایجاد و یا همان طراحی سایت مورد نظر رسیده است اما پیش از باید به سئوال های زیر پاسخ داده شود:
· با توجه به اطلاعات جمع آوری شده ، پیاده سازی و طراحی وب سایت با استفاده از چه ابزار و نرم افزارهایی قابل انجام است؟
· کدام یک از ابزارها و نرم افزارها ، ایجاد و راه اندازی سایت مورد نظر را با بهترین کیفیت ، کمترین زمان و بالاترین میزان امنیت به دنبال دارد؟
· آیا با توجه به اطلاعات جمع آوری شده و برآوردهای طراحی سایت نیاز به سخت افزار و یا ابزار خاصی دارید؟

مرحله ششم طراحی وب سایت : اشکال زدایی و توسعه وب سایت
پس از آن که اطلاعات و محتوای مورد نظر بر روی سرور سایت قرار گرفت وقت آن رسیده است تا میزان تطابق وضعیت سایت با نیازهای اولیه سایت مورد بررسی قرار گیرد. این بررسی ها به مدیران سایت کمک میکند تا برای ایجاد تغییرات در ساختار اصلی سایت و همچنین توسعه آن در آینده تصمیمات بهتری بگیرند..

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*morteza khod*,*soraty*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kian2137

مطالب سایتبرای اینکه بازدیدکنندگان، سایت شما را بعنوان منبعی از اطلاعات ارزشمند و معتبر بدانند باید غلط های املایی و گرامری در سایت خود نداشته باشید زیرا در صورت داشتن این ایرادات خیلی سریع از اعتبار سایت شما کاسته خواهد شد. بسیاری از کاربران از اینترنت بعنوان منبعی از اطلاعات استفاده می کنند پس سعی کنید در محتوای سایت خود نیازهای کاربر را بر طرف کرده باشید تا آنها به سایتهای دیگر نروند و نیازشان در سایت شما برطرف شود. یکی از نکات در چهارچوب طراحی سایت رعایت این نکته می باشد.

----------

*BAGHERI*43*

----------

